# First Bath??



## calical (Mar 26, 2012)

When is a suitable and safe age to give him his first bath? He's 7 weeks on Wednesday and around 5.5lbs....
Is baby shampoo ok to use?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I've never given a pup a bath that early... not completely sure but should be fine as long as you keep it inside and keep the temperature comfortable 

Definitely wouldn't use baby shampoo.. need to use either dawn dish washing liquid or buy her some puppy shampoo 

Just curious ... why do you have a pup that young tring to give it a bath?


----------



## calical (Mar 26, 2012)

i got the pup at 4.5 weeks. I know it should not be away from the mother at that age but the breeder is 1. very inexperienced and 2. the mother was not feeding the litter of 13 any longer. Maybe i was also naive but seeing the conditions they were in when i went to see him i didn't want to take him back. I'm not necessarily set on trying to bathe him now. I just wanted to know when is a good age to start bathing him. I've never had a pit before but I had a border terrier who recently died at 16 years. I used to give him baths probably every other week. I know the difference in coat is huge that's pretty much my reason for the question.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have bathed pups at 6-7 weeks for there 1st bath. as longh as you use a very mild soap and rinse well and keep them warm then you are fine. dont do baths too often or you will dry there skin out.


----------



## Buck187Hunter (Mar 24, 2012)

You shouldn't give a puppy a bath when they're too young....a 7 weeks old puppy is not ready for its first bath, you should wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Is he really dirty? if he is real dirty its fine to give him a bath now , but like I said use a gentle shampoo for puppys. I had some young pups come into our care who were aweful and smelly and had to give them baths under 8 weeks of age, kept them warm and they were fine. If you are just doing it to make them smell better I would wait till atleast 8 weeks of age. You can get baby wipes or I think they even make them now for dogs and you can spot clean if needed, they work great and you can clean up there paws or face as needed. { get the scent free though}


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I think it's a good idea to do it young, to get them used to it. Try to make it fun


----------

